# Sick of 4th grade math



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

The past 4 days Lexi has had a stomach bug so she missed Thursday n Friday last week. While she was out they decided to teach expanded algorithm. So she comes home last night with make up work and no idea how to do it. Thank god for YouTube. I had no idea how to do it either until I found a three minute video explaining it. When did elementary work become so hard ?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> The past 4 days Lexi has had a stomach bug so she missed Thursday n Friday last week. While she was out they decided to teach expanded algorithm. So she comes home last night with make up work and no idea how to do it. Thank god for YouTube. I had no idea how to do it either until I found a three minute video explaining it. When did elementary work become so hard ?


We went through the same thing here, Katie (3rd grade) missed Monday, tues and wed. Came home with a huge load of make up work and homework on Thurs with no turn in date to be found. Worked on it solid from 3 to 7:45, and still had 6 pages of math. I sent a note explaining how long she worked and that I didn't feel it was realistic to expect 3 days of work to be completed in one afternoon. School uses an app called "class dojo" to track and report behavior. Teacher marked her down for no homework! What the heck! Then when I go through her backpack there is a note from the teacher that they have as many days as absent to return it, but she needed thursdays math turned in friday. Now correct me if I am wrong, but would you not think that a child would have a difficult time understanding the math for thursday if they had not done mon, tues, weds, math? Sorry to unleash my own pain on your thread, but feeling your pain sister!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh vent away lol.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

8hens, that is exceedingly wrong! So sorry for both you and your kid!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenmommy, amen! We're so lucky to have you tube. I remember having to wait 3-6 months to get the video on a special event, and now I can actually see it as it happens! Math was simple way back. Division had that bracket over it . The hardest thing I had to do is what Casportpony does, mostly ratios.

8hensalaying, Do these teachers understand that the child is sick when absent? Not a punishable act. 

I learned the most important thing in this school bs is you have to call these teachers out about things. Most parents don't. the squeaky wheel gets the oil. I would tell her that your child needs a week to catch up on 3 days of homework because it's added on top of the homework she got that day! And I would tell her that there is no penalty for being out sick. You have access to your child's grades, etc, use it! Print it out and go over there. If you talk to them and don't lose your temper, they back right down.

The worst story I have is when my daughter was in 3rd grade she told me that she was talking to much so the teacher put her desk in the middle and the rest of the class desks in a circle around her. Then she tells me that the teacher made fun of her leggings calling them long underwear. I was furious . I went over there and very matter-of-fact told her that she can no longer single my daughter out and the desks will not form a circle around her, and she will not be standing out in the hall anymore. I said next time I expect a call. She was shaking. 

In middle school and junior/high school, my daughter was tortured by some kids over and over in the class room and the teachers did nothing. My daughter dropped out of school. I sent her to her father in Germany. I never knew that she dropped out to get away from being tortured every day and the teachers doing nothing. I could have cried. She never told me. 

Because of all this, my daughter investigated what was the best school system in Texas, and she built a house there. The teachers more or less insist that parents be involved, phone calls back and forth, constant communication.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

have kids they said....it'll be fun they said....

since when did elementary teach algorithms to children???? i think you should have hair under your arms (or the female equiv) before taking on that crap!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Its ridiculous. Katie can get every answer in her math right but if she doesn't show her work the right (read common core) way she will get a 0. That said she is a straight A student and in the enrichment program. Precursor to AG.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

In lexis class the question will say estimate. But if u don't put the exact number it's counted as wrong....um wtf I didn't know a relevant estimation can be considered a wrong estimate


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I think math should be kept to this.... If you have a chicken lay six eggs a week for seven weeks how many eggs do you have? Lol


----------

